# YOUR HELP IS NEEDED...Bill being put before congress to change marijuana laws



## kevin (Jun 13, 2005)

Now is the time to let your voice be heard. There are bills being put before congress to reclassify marijuana from a schedule 1 to a schedule 2 drug. This bill would reschedule marijuana under federal law so those states that wish to legalize the medical use of marijuana under state law could do so without federal interference. If this bill were approved by Congress, federal prosecution of patients who qualify for medical use under state law would end, and states could actually provide medical marijuana to patients who qualify under state law.
*I urge everyone to call and write your state reps and congressmen and women to get congress to support the States' Rights to Medical Marijuana Act.*

Here are a few links to help get started. If you have more please post them here.

thanks...kevin...

http://capwiz.com/norml2/mail/onecl...alertid=7531001

http://hinchey.mpp.org/site/pp.aspx...fMOIoE&b=712385

http://blogs.salon.com/0002762/stor...heCompassi.html 


PLEASE HELP!!!! If we all do a little, it will add up to A LOT!!! We need all of the help we can get.....


----------

